# AIR vs. COILS



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

AirLift just put up this video of back to back runs (air vs. coils) across three platforms. Thought it was worth sharing for those who haven't seen it yet! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

very well put together video. been waiting for a comparison like this


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Watched this last night, very cool to see the comparison. I'm curious to what coils they used for the three cars, unless I missed it. Regardless :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JrJanowski (Sep 11, 2011)

Finally :thumbup:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

awesome video


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: air ride :heart:


----------



## Danaldson (Jul 9, 2012)

very curious to find out what exact set ups were used for both the coils and the bags. can anyone find this info out?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

All of the air setups were the threaded body performance front/rear setups with V2 management. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Granted, the coilover kits used were not mentioned yet. And even the end of the video states that they are not looking to prove track superiority, but I think this can stand to debunk several myths. I'm positive that many people are going to look for and/or shoot holes in this test, and so be it. But I like what they did. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The coilover kits were not bottom of the barrel nor were they 'cheap'. They are actually well respected coils that most people turn to when it comes to track based setups. Typically featuring purple and yellow...

It's just nice to see real world testing and testing that isn't skewed. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The coilover kits were not bottom of the barrel nor were they 'cheap'. They are actually well respected coils that most people turn to when it comes to track based setups. Typically featuring purple and yellow...


Good to know...even though I know that anyone who tracks are going to say, "if it ain't Ohlin, it's sh*t" (in stereotypical Southern draw).


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

This is an excellent video. Regardless of what "premium" coilovers Air Lift compared their suspension to it should help many people to see that air ride isn't half bad when it comes to handling. The main purpose of the experiment was to make a point that air ride is a feasible option to those who daily drive the car and possibly track it on the weekends. :beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It's just nice to see real world testing and testing that isn't skewed. :thumbup::beer:


I've already had two friends tell me it's a biased test because AirLift did the test.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

VR_Kraut said:


> Good to know...even though I know that anyone who tracks are going to say, "if it ain't Ohlin, it's sh*t" (in stereotypical Southern draw).


Eh, Ohlins is nice but not everyone wants to spend 4-6k on a track suspension.  

We've already received guff on other forums and people who've said "AirLift must've used an H&R cupkit and a premium set of coils for their air setup". While AirLift didn't state what coilovers they used for obvious reasons, they were definitely kits that are comparable. The goal of the test was to show that air ride is a feasible option (like ocdpvw said).

All in all, it's a great test and I hope we see more tests from AirLift.



ocdpvw said:


> This is an excellent video. Regardless of what "premium" coilovers Air Lift compared their suspension to it should help many people to see that air ride isn't half bad when it comes to handling. The main purpose of the experiment was to make a point that air ride is a feasible option to those who daily drive the car and possibly track it on the weekends. :beer:


:thumbup::beer::heart:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

ocdpvw said:


> This is an excellent video. Regardless of what "premium" coilovers Air Lift compared their suspension to it should help many people to see that air ride isn't half bad when it comes to handling. The main purpose of the experiment was to make a point that air ride is a feasible option to those who daily drive the car and possibly track it on the weekends. :beer:





[email protected] said:


> Eh, Ohlins is nice but not everyone wants to spend 4-6k on a track suspension.
> 
> We've already received guff on other forums and people who've said "AirLift must've used an H&R cupkit and a premium set of coils for their air setup". While AirLift didn't state what coilovers they used for obvious reasons, they were definitely kits that are comparable. The goal of the test was to show that air ride is a feasible option (like ocdpvw said).
> 
> All in all, it's a great test and I hope we see more tests from AirLift.


I agree 100%. Oh and...


H2Oi 13-21 by santorum, on Flickr

Night Park-2 by santorum, on Flickr

:heart:


----------



## Danaldson (Jul 9, 2012)

ughh^^^ :heart:

and thanks for the info andrew!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

excellent video:thumbup: glad it was finally done right


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

very cool!!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Airlift is clearly trying to bust that stereotype of bagged cars being "slow" or "show cars" and just as good, if not better, than your average coils. Still a lot of people left that believe that.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

